# confezione di bottiglie d'acqua



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,

Ecco il quesito della massaia che è in me.
Vado al supermercato e compero una confezione da 6 bottiglie d'acqua. Quelle da un litro e mezzo, avete presente? Avvolte nella plastica trasparente e con una sorta di manico rinforzato per tirarle su.

Come chiamo quella confezione là?
_Cassa, cassetta, imballo, pacco_? 
Io dico _cassa d'acqua_ ma non sembra davvero appropriato.

E voi, come la chiamate?

Grazie.

Laura


----------



## Sprocedato

Anch'io dico _cassa_! Credevo di essere l'unico!

Di certo non è una _cassa_. _Imballo_ mi sembra appropriato per cose delicate, che richiedono un'imbottitura. Va bene _confezione_, e anche _pacco_... Anche se non ho mai sentito dire _un pacco d'acqua_, possiamo cominciare adesso.


----------



## Broca

Anch'io dico _cassa_, ma a questo punto penso sia piuttosto diffuso!
Semplicemente: "prendi due casse d'acqua".


----------



## infinite sadness

Io la chiamo confezione.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Da me si usa _fardello_, e non solo da me a quanto parrebbe da Google.

Ciao Lauretta


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Dani 

Bellissimo il _fardello_!
Non l'avevo mai sentito.


----------



## francescazzurra

Mumble mumble.. mi sa che sono l'unica a dire "dobbiamo prendere un pacco d'acqua" (non nel senso di tanta acqua.. ).
Ma ho sentito dire anche "cassa" e "confezione".
Credo si usi ancora cassa perchè una volta arrivava a casa nelle belle casse a bordo alto, nelle belle e riciclabili bottiglie di vetro.


----------



## fer1975

Confezione.


----------



## Hermocrates

Quando vivevo da solo lo chiamavo "pacco", ma ora mi sono allineato alle scelte lessicali della consorte e anche io la chiamo "confezione" adesso.


----------



## effeundici

Sono un codardo. Dico: prendi 6 bottiglie di *marca del prodotto*


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Io in genere dico una _confezione d'acqua_, raramente un _pacco di bottiglie_ d'acqua.

A chi ha parlato di _fardello_: secondo me sarebbe il termine più giusto. 

Per lavoro conosco benissimo le macchine _defardellatrici_, che servono proprio a togliere bottiglie dai fardelli di plastica trasparente, per poi utilizzarle su altri macchinari che magari riempiono, tappano, ecc.


----------



## Liuk99

Io dico confezione o cartone indistintamente, anche se confezione è più corretto, visto che 9 volte su 10 le bottiglie sono incellophanate.


----------



## tastieranera

Io, vigliacca, vado a comprare genericamente "l'acqua". Ma oltre a "cartone", ho anche sentito dire "cesta".


----------



## Cinzi3tt4

Io ho sempre detto *balletta d'acqua*


----------



## o-nami

Io dico confezione. *Balletta *è bellissimo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Io uso "confezione da X bottiglie". Cassa quando erano in bottiglie di vetro e te le portava a casa direttamente il distributore e si faceva la scorta come minimo per un'intera stagione (parlo di *almeno *trent'anni fa: dalle mie parti si usava così). 
Direi anche "pack".


----------



## Drossi79

effeundici said:


> Sono un codardo. Dico: prendi 6 bottiglie di *marca del prodotto*



Mi sto accorgendo che io faccio acora peggio.

"prendi l'acqua"
"quante ne prendo"
"fai due"

Inconsciamente non nomino mai la confezione.


----------



## infinite sadness

Si può dire gabbietta?


----------



## marco.cur

Se si beve l'acqua del rubinetto si risolve anche questo problema.
Comunque anch'io direi semplicemente confezione.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Da noi si dice "blister".


----------



## phiona

Blister????????????
_Da noi_, dove?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusa Phiona, ma io l'ho imparato dai miei fornitori a domicilio di acqua minerale. Solo più tardi —incredibile va vero— ho cominciato a usarlo per le confezioni di pastiglie, ecc.
Scrivo dall'Emilia-Romagna.


----------



## Blackman

Ho sentito anche una sestina.


----------



## Trentaduesima

Nella mia zona si usa spesso "cestello".
Forse per assonanza con i cestelli di plastica che possono contenere 6 bottiglie.


----------

